# how do u use the car jack in the w8



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

hi, i need some help on how to use the jack on my w8, i ordered it from the dealer and dk how to open it , if anyone can help id appreciate it pictures would help thanks
andrey 
w8 2002


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: how do u use the car jack in the w8 (VWPassatW8_UA)*

Is this some special jack for performing maintenance on the specific W8 motor? Or are you talking about the flat tire jack for the PASSAT which is fully described in the owners manual?


----------

